# Foundation insultation above grade



## Jacques1878 (Mar 15, 2011)

The previous owner installed styrofoam on the exterior side of the foundation on one side of the house. The foam was painted gray. The foam was glued to the foundation. It is now separating from the foundation. Should I reattach it or would I be better to remove it all.


----------

